# Filezilla



## Wozzer (Oct 2, 2008)

Hello all,

Anyone here using Filezilla ?

I have a question. Every 5 / 10 minutes of me being logged onto my site server, my connection drops and asks me to re-connect. This must be a setting I can change ?

If so - Where abouts is it? I could probably work it out myself, but by asking the question - someone else doesn't have to 

Thanks,

Wasley


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 2, 2008)

More than likely it's your webhost, not FileZilla itself. Most of them will not allow you to stay logged in like 24/7.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 2, 2008)

I use Filezilla on my clansite...it auto disconnects, but as soon as I drag a file over to upload it auto reconnects and uploads the file...really I don't notice or are bothered much by it.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 3, 2008)

theres an auto disconnect feature built into most hosts. its there to keep the slots on the server open, and not have them clogged by people who aren't using them, as soon as you try to upload a file or any action, filezilla will re-establish the connection and then carry out your request. 
if you're on a custom server, you can change it from the ftp server's config file, otherwise, its no big deal, its completely normal.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 3, 2008)

you can also enable the auto keep alive option it will send some random command like list or w/e to keep well...your connection alive.


----------



## Homeless (Oct 3, 2008)




----------

